# Home facelift technology



## Cerydwen (Nov 21, 2011)

Being in my early 40s, things are beginning to head south and my eye area in particular is starting to bother me. In an ideal world I'd like to have Thermage and Fraxel treatments, but these are currently way outside of my budget, so I'm looking into more pocket-friendly alternatives that I can use myself at home.

  	I had a Cleo facial toner, which I used for a while about 10 years ago and, although I started to see results, the pads didn't last very long and were expensive to replace. Also, during a major re-organisation of our household I managed to lose the machine (yes, really!) and am reluctant to replace such an expensive item, when I know it will eventually turn up and I don't need two!

  	I've seen publicity for the new Philips ReAura, which loooks great, but is very expensive and, as yet, relatively untested and unproven.

  	So I'm now looking at cheaper alternatives, such as the Rio 60 Second Face Lift Facial Toner, as I feel that I can justify spending a relatively small amount at the moment on a product if it works, and later buy the more expensive items when finances improve.

  	Does anyone have experience of any of these gadgets and treatments, or similar ones (particularly ones available in the UK)? Which ones work? Which ones shoukd be avoided? I'd be grateful for recommendations!

  	Thanks  xxx


----------



## User38 (Nov 21, 2011)

oh this sounds amazing.. but I have no experience with machines to care for my skin, other than Clarisonic.

  	I did get botox on my forehead and am planning to see the doctor again and possibly get restylane around my mouth although I am told I don't need it now.. but that's the extent so far for my outside interventions.

  	I still struggle with my wrinkles/lines and what nots the old fashioned way.. by hand and with products.. lol.

  	we have a new thread going, Age and Beauty.. if you would like to drop in there and post.. someone may know something!

  	best


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh thanks HerGreyness, I'll try that! xxx


----------

